
Offst v0.1.1 - realcr
https://www.freedomlayer.org/offst/version-0-1-1/
======
dang
A related Show HN was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19756353).

------
mountbranch
Very cool! How is the ledger maintained?

~~~
realcr
Hi, thanks for the interest! Actually, there is no ledger (:

Every two nodes that setup mutual credit maintain the balance between them.
This turns out to be enough to be able to send funds across a chain of nodes
in a secure manner.

Some of the general idea can be found here:
[https://offst.readthedocs.io/en/latest/theory/](https://offst.readthedocs.io/en/latest/theory/)
It is a bit outdated given the modifications of the last few months, but I
think it is still relevant enough to give you a better view of how things
work.

